# Whitecap Wednesday....



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Once again Weatherman got it wrong. Put in at 9 pm and it was wind was supposed to be 5 out of the South. Wrong. Wind laided down around 2 and we were able to see them. 

My P'cola partner and his friend missed over 25 but we were still able to put a few in the cooler. 
Wife thought I was crazy coming in at 6 this morning.....maybe, she is right.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Need some help eating those flounder?? :shifty:


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

It was bad wasnt it. I started at dark and give up fighting the 17kt wind around 10. Picked up 3, missed a couple. Saw where the wind finally laid after midnight. Wish I couldnt have stayed but had to work this AM. Glad to see you were able to get on some fish once it laid. Thought I saw you, or lets say I saw a glow that could only come from a rig like yours.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Now that's a nice mess right there.Now the work begin cleanin them all


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

I was glad we were able to "hang around" until the wind laid down. I only get to go once a week.
Beautiful night from 2am on.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Incredible*

Tried it myself last night and the wind was nothing like predicted.Started at midnight and fished till 3:00 am.Tried perdido beach and couldn't find calm water.Don't want to even post a pic after seeing this incredible haul. I think I was close to a limit, but havn't counted them yet, tired to the bone and just iced them down. I'll post pic when I come back to life and can see. AWESOME JOB
bamafan611


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

lined up nicly ready to be steam rolled !! yummmy :thumbup:


----------

